# New Ultramarines Movie Trailer



## baggy42 (Jul 17, 2009)

a good day I think you will agree!
http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/tra...campaign=ea31fa41e7-Email_10&utm_medium=email

looks fantastic this, well done to the people working on it!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so glad I didn't put a lot of faith into it when word of this movie was first released. It looks like it's going to be a really long intro for a video game. Not impressed... yet.

Edit: The trailer for Spacemarine the game looks better than that.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmm... lot's of smoke, then about 20 seconds of things happening. Not giving much away are they? Still, a bit of blood and gore, should be enough to stave off some of the worries about them aiming for a U certificate anyway. I'm still looking forward to it, even if we don't really know anything about it story-wise yet (I'm trusting Dan Abnett on that front)...

*Sits back and waits for waves of Ultramarine Hate*


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im by no means a fan of the ultramarines, but even im looking foward to it, and it looks far better then the a games intro


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

i will watch it but im not going to be pumped up about this project, looks you SM fans will get some new porn lol


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Sort the titles out mate, "and now this" isn't really descriptive of the threads content


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Please let that just be an early version and that it won't look like that when it's released. To be honest it looks shit.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> Edit: The trailer for Spacemarine the game looks better than that.


I agree, the video game does look better.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This movie is going to fail... I really hope it does well, for the hobbies sake, but I don't believe anything good will come of it. Although, on a happier note, there may very well be an explosion in the number of 11 year olds who play ultramarines.... Oh wait, shit.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

The lip sync is terrible and the character speaking displayed next to no true facial expression. I also thought the Thunderhawk shot looked pretty poor, though it may have been my streaming.

That is worrying. Other than that, the animation looked nice and sharp in the fight scenes...


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

i sent my little bro the link he said 

"what is this? looks like a fanboys wet dream fail, and a waste of some voice acters time. Bro im sending you a bill for wasting 01.38 of my life...what in the hell is John Hurt doing on this low B project?"

my brothers 11 years old lol


----------



## Spacedcadet (Jan 12, 2010)

At the end it showed 2010. Does that mean there is a release date set for this year? Probably around xmas.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's not looking too promising is it...
Still, didn't I read somewhere that Sean Pertwee is in it? He can usually carry an otherwise sh*t film.


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

The audio seemed weird watching it on that site, but I found it on youtube and it was fine. Here's the link if anyone would prefer to see it there:






Edit: Oh, we get auto-embedding here, awesome lol. Well, there it is.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont know from where all this hate towards the movie came? It looks great in my opinion, and especially the part where the smurfs start getting killed was awesome... Cant wait for this...


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I really want this to be awesome.. but.. the graphics are something from 10 years ago, as a few other guys said, the new space marine game is looking a lot better, the movements don't seem natural, weightless, shadowing on the thunder hawk is wrong, and that bit with the guy speaking.. it just looks wrong.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

FatBoyFat said:


> the graphics are something from 10 years ago


Wtf? Surely you must be half blind man! :grin:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it should be noted that the voice to animation probably isnt a sync error but probably due to how the actors facial expressions and mouth are,


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know, it just doesn't look right to my eyes, as I said, they move wrong.. the sound doesn't seem to be right, look at the cgi on things like the trailer for old republic, hell even the space marine game.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

it could be just the face they built around the captured facial expressions, where it doesn't match them, its kind of hard to explain, i suppose its like putting the smile of brad pitt on matt damon, it just wouldn't work


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I pray that's a WIP :/ It almost looks like a fanmade thing (Wish it was) I am still glad that the Space Marine Game Trailer is still looking awesome though


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I have to admit i wasnt too impressed, but it actually does look much better on you tube


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Why does everyone complain that it does not sync? Looks normal to me...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i agree i think it looks fine, and we are only seeing a very small portion of it, theres prob a lot of tweaking needed to be done still


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

yanlou said:


> i agree i think it looks fine, and we are only seeing a very small portion of it, theres prob a lot of tweaking needed to be done still


Aye, I kind of agree with you! k:

EDIT: 600th post! Hurray! Rejoice people of earth! :victory:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Looks better on YouTube link, but I'm a little wrier about the film now than I was before seeing the trailer highlighted in the thread.

The much vaunted face capture technology isn't really shown to its best in e trailer - let's hope it is improved before launch!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks off, the Graphics are typical Video Game quality, which I dont mind, but they do move sluggish, everything looks sluggish.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That looks fucking sick. To all you haters, what's wrong with you? I've always dreamed about a 40k movie and now one is coming out, and if it's successful, who knows what else they'll bring out, maybe a Gaunt's Ghosts movie or HH, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

tu_shan I have too, but not at any cost...

I'm not a hater, simply a concerned onlooker - concerned that it isn't quite what I had anticipated. Doesn't make me a hater!

:biggrin:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I've seen far superior fan trailers.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

keep slagging it and it could end up like another bloodquest people, would you rather there wasnt a movie, stop whining.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

doesn't look too bad, my excitement for this has died quite a bit since I heard about this so long ago! I do agree with most of ya that the animation looks shit, the old marine talking there looks really odd and well, I didn't notice anything wrong with the Thunderhawk, but I'm not some goon who's going to sit and watch it in slow motion 1000 times to see every nuance of this trailer. What I think has happened with this is GW has rushed the trailer, used bits that aren't in context with anything and it all looks shit because of the people who put this trailer together. I'm sure once you look at the entire film you'll all jizz balls, no matter how much you all hate UM!

on a side note, their CGI models look ten times better than most I see here on the site  Look at the detail put onto small things like the flamers and what not... c'mon man! Can't compre this to the video game CGI since you only get a few seconds of this, Then onto crap basic game style graphics... What you see here is a FULL LENGTH FEATURE of pure detailed CG Animation! Complain all you want, but I know you'll all think different once you see the game and play it, then watch the movie!!!!


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Hopefully... :grin:


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

If the film is just of Ultramarines getting shot then bring it on, maybe we'll get a decrease in the amount of twelve year-olds playing them! :laugh:

But seriously it looks dire, it really does. The CGI isn't even to the standard of your average video game these days, not to mention the movements just look wrong. 

Some of you are saying they probably still have a bit of tweaking to do... Well they had better get tweaking their little hearts out because I'm sorry but that trailer is awfull.

My excitement for this project has just gone now, will not be looking into to it anytime soon.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

If I'm watching a 40k movie, I'm going to hold it to certain visual and writing standards. The concept art fit both, the writing's an unknown, and the trailer failed the visual test.

That, and it's about the damn Smurfs.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not enough donkey killing happening in the bit i saw, need to up the donkey death count and i will be happy.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Er..outside of Sgts, Librarians, Captains, Chaplains and Apotho's...how are gonna know who is who? They all wear helmets :headbutt:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Not sure what I enjoyed more, the trailer itself of the death of some Smurfs.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

one thing i could hope for, would be that some one with alot of money and swing would see this moive and think "dear god a ps2 cut scene...and its a moive?...lame" So they might look into 40k, see the table top then see the pc & 360 game and try and come up with a up to date CGI flick. then again a Hole project i know of did not make the cut. not saying halo and 40k are close to being the same, but more people would know about halo, on the other hand due to the pc games and the soon to be 360 shoota 40k might reach a little deeper.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Smurfs DIE :shok: :victory:

movie looks "OK" at best, something i may buy simply because it has the 40k logo & something that MAY convince my friends to go "OMG LOOK BAD ASS!!" or some such & buy 40k


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I think _parts_ of the movie look very nice, from a graphical standpoint. I work as a 3D modeller/animator/texturer so I know a bit about the field.

The models (aka the shape of the graphics/wireframe) are very good. Well proportioned, sleek but still retaining that certain level of bulkiness, realistic; these are all of this.

The texturing (aka the colors on the objects) are so-so. What I mean by this is they look good, but not what I would expect a Space Marine to look like. They look very "shoe-shined Englishman", as my project director would say 

The animations (duh) are....well, there's really no other way to say this. They look like shit. Or at least most of it does. The speaking scene is OK I suppose, considering he's talking so calmly. But the part where the two marines jump from the ledge is awful. And seeing the marine get shot in the chest in slow-motion made me want to puke a bit.

Don't get me wrong, this looks to be an excellent step forward in the 40k universe and an enjoyable film, but what I'm saying is the UM movie team could take some hints from the Space Marine game team (By the way, that trailer is sexy. Fluid as all hell).


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The trailer looks very poorly executed. If this is supposed to be the 'best bits' to put in a trailer, then this movie will suck ass, just from being so ugly alone.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

To be honest, has anything blown you guys away like the intro to "Dawn of War" ?

This is higher quality animation, doesn't look chunky like the DOW intro did, but the facial animations look kinda off.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If this movie is anything like the DoW 1 or 2 intro then it would be awesome, but from what Ive seen of the animation it looks like shit. It looks like something animation students would put out, first year students at that.

I have to agree the part where the 2 marines jump down looks bad... I hope that is not the quality we are to see throughout the movie. Motion capture, please use motion capture!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Scathainn said:


> I think _parts_ of the movie look very nice, from a graphical standpoint. I work as a 3D modeller/animator/texturer so I know a bit about the field.
> 
> The models (aka the shape of the graphics/wireframe) are very good. Well proportioned, sleek but still retaining that certain level of bulkiness, realistic; these are all of this.
> 
> ...


While I don't do this sort of work professionally, I do know a bit about it and I'd have to agree with the above on all counts. Additionally, they seriously need to work on the faces of the Space Marines. The one in this trailer looks too old and frail to be a hyper deadly soldier that can overcome dozens of enemies.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I choose to remain hopeful that this movie will be enjoyable. Even if the CGI isn't the best a decent plot would salvage most of the movies flaws I think.
Also-'the greatest of them all is the ultramarines' part of the narration aggitated me a bit, even if I am an ultrmarines player! 
It's good to see that Ultramarines will actually die, and not just steamroll over their opponents.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This doesnt come across as a fully rendered piece so I wonder if there is still work to do on the pieces we have seen. 

The textures do look very clean, but the glimpses of the IF getting a pasting look much better. I'm thinking that further work will be made on the animation we have seen to bring it up to the required level.

I wonder what modeling package they are using?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Waaagh_Bong said:


> one thing i could hope for, would be that some one with alot of money and swing would see this moive and think "dear god a ps2 cut scene...and its a moive?...lame" So they might look into 40k, see the table top then see the pc & 360 game and try and come up with a up to date CGI flick. then again a Hole project i know of did not make the cut. not saying halo and 40k are close to being the same, but more people would know about halo, on the other hand due to the pc games and the soon to be 360 shoota 40k might reach a little deeper.


We're in a dilemma here. If the movie debuts like this this and we don't buy it, Games Workshop will think one of two things:

1) Warhammer 40k movies are a waste of time and money (which is what we don't want), or;
2) Codex Pictures is a waste of time and money, but perhaps another studio can do it better (win-win situation).

On the other hand, if we buy it because it's Warhammer and we want to support it, GW may think "Codex did a great job, let's hire them to make Ultramarines 2: Into the Eye to Kick Chaos in the Nuts." That would be bad.

For me personally, I'm going to wait and see. I don't think this is polished, final footage (dear God, I hope it's not!). Even if it is, I may still buy it to reassure Games Workshop that WAR40k movies are awesome... just not Codex Pictures WAR40k movies.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah...I still have hopes for this project but the trailer wasn't great. I guess my problem was I saw it immediately after the latest trailer for Space Marine which had superior graphics and animation! I hope it's a WIP (the animation was a bit off, the marines jumping off the ledge was really poor) and the marine armour seems lacking in detail, but with a 2010 release date I'm not so sure. Time will tell.

At the risk of sounding like a fanboy (and my friends will confirm I really am _not_ one), I will buy the film regardless as I would like the whole 40k film thing take off in a way similar to the novels...

Regards,

El

P.S. Just had a look at an old copy of the bloodquest trailer I had kept on my computer and the graphics are more or less the same, shocking considering the age of BQ.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the big problem here is that alot of people have far too high expectations of what this project was ever going to be, For one its gonna be done on a shoe string budget which is likely funded by GW, and secondly the design of space marines at 30mm works any bigger than that and they look like shite, always have and always will until GW allow genuine visionary hollywood types to re work the design.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

humakt said:


> I wonder what modeling package they are using?


Based on the smoothness of the wireframing I'm guessing 3DSMax 10 or something similar.

Now what _I_ want to know is what shitty animation program they're using...


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Did they blow half the budget on smoke machines or what?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree the film doesnt look the best, or the graphics and voice acting isnt great, but i think GW is going in the right direction to experiment in different ways to expand the franchise


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

The voice acting was OK I thought, and yes finding new ways of expansion is a sensible thing to do.

However I can still see this dying on it's arse for many reasons already mentioned. Given what cinema audiences are used to these days in terms of CGI characters (Gollum, Avatar, etc.) the marines look pretty crap; especially the facial animation sequence which had all the expression and life of an old-school Dr Who monster.

Sean Pertwee may salvage this movie and make it watchable, but given his on-screen charisma comes from a lot more than just the delivery of his lines, and given the facial animation is that bad (that HAS to improve, I could barely tell he was talking) this will be a VERY tall order for him and possibly a new career low.

I was vaguely looking forward to this until I saw this trailer; but now I'm probably going to pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> Based on the smoothness of the wireframing I'm guessing 3DSMax 10 or something similar.
> 
> Now what _I_ want to know is what shitty animation program they're using...


i rekon they used maya as well, for the old guy's face anywho. that would take years in 3dsmax to model

it also seems tey went for the video-game look on this :/

model a super high poly model, then map it all on a lowpoly model  great for games, terrible for movies....

then again, i rekon this'll be out early-late december since this is the first trailer. alot of time for people to get their shit together. still hopeful


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

OOOOOOO Smoke and the grandpa smurf mutters something then a smurf dies. What happened to orks or something else to play up the movie?????


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Even if the animation is dodgy, voice acting a bit off and if it's using the wrong wireframe-bitmap-animation-package-thingy. It's not everyday you see a feature length GW film. Just sit back with a bag of popcorn and enjoy. Even if it's really bad, it'll be good.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> Even if the animation is dodgy, voice acting a bit off and if it's using the wrong wireframe-bitmap-animation-package-thingy. It's not everyday you see a feature length GW film. Just sit back with a bag of popcorn and enjoy. Even if it's really bad, it'll be good.


Or, you know, it's just bad. Games Workshop has some great stuff, but noone can deny that they fuck up some stuff big-time, and I won't be surprised if it's the same here.


----------



## Sarge1447 (May 11, 2010)

DavC8855 said:


> What happened to orks or something else to play up the movie?????


I think they're keeping the enemy a secret, like they did nids in DOW2 in an attempt to get the people who play 40k talking - starting rumours about what they think the ultrasmurfs'll be fighting, building anticipation, etc etc. Unfortunately, with a trailer that looks as dated and videogame esque as this, I'm not sure they're going to build up too much anticipation.
I'm putting $10 that it'll be an ok movie to rent once it comes out for a laugh, but not something to watch in theatres.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Film looks crap.

I always said it would be crap.

"and the greatest of the all are the ultramarines"

They also decided to throw some massive inaccuracy in there, too, in claiming that the ultramarines are the greatest of all space marines (when in fact they are, basically, the most boring).


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Did anyone else think that the ending line "Death will find you soon enough" sounded a little like the dude from salad fingers?

Made me laugh.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Baltar said:


> Did anyone else think that the ending line "Death will find you soon enough" sounded a little like the dude from salad fingers?
> 
> Made me laugh.


Indeed it did mate :laugh:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

^^^ I'm reping you for the salad fingers reference as soon as I finish typing this. 

DISCLAIMER: the following includes exaggerated Ham, and is not meant to be taken literally. The spirit of the criticism however holds true.

*deep breath*

Hooo-k, where to start. To put it in the words of a much under-appreciated paper editor; Crap, crap, megacrap. 

Seriously? THATS it? If you are going to do it animated do it well, if you don’t have the budget to do it well, don’t do it animated. Take a line from Damnatus, keep it bare bones and pull out the check book for a few bits of shiny. I started writing a really long rant about what they could have done but no, let me just say that THIS was not what was needed. It was not pretty (the details of that have been well hashed out already), it was not well animated, and I think I tasted bile when that old fart showed up on screen. One thing no one seems to have pointed out yet: Every marines armor was immaculate! WTF? You’ve got blood flying and at least one explosion and not a scratch on anyone? Ok fine, there were some smudges, but those had better been the first 5 seconds after planet fall we saw there. Now, I could cope with this just fine. I really could. I watch old Dr-who so I know a thing or two about watching something with bad graphics. Tom Bakers regeneration made me cry... anyway that off topic but you get my point. But when you have something that looks like shit, the only reason to watch it is to get a kick ass story. Even what little they had their DIDNT EVEN MAKE SENCE!

_It is the 41st milenium... blah._ Mkay, tagline with you so far. 

_The emperor wages a war... blah._ Mkay, straightforward, nothing interesting, but were getting there right?

_"All that stands in their way are the mighty space marines."_ ...What? 

_(blah blah blah, smurf love)_ ...what go back, WHAT?

_Its not the battle, its the thirst for glory that gets men cut to ribbons._ *... :shok: ...WHAT THE FUCK?
*

K, if the emperor is waging a war against space (...interesting... word choice) than how are the marines the only thing in there way? And excuse me for a second, but the space marines are NOT the only thing in there way TYVM, I happen to have three distinctly non-marine codex’s available to me to prove that point, if I remember correctly us Iggies do a bit more for most worlds than the space marines ever did. Ok, this is a bit of an overreaction, minor detail I know, but we don’t have much to work with, if they are making slip ups like this now, what will they be doing later? 

And the old farts line... What? No. Just no. You are not going to make a 40K story about how soldiers die and the world sucks and NOT make it about the guard. And you had better have a dam good reason not to make it 15hours.

/rant

I felt like going overboard on that, but my points stand.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I really wanted to like this, I tried, I REALLY TRIED!
But it looks shit, there's no other way to put it, I'm sorry.
The story may well be OK, it is Mr Abnett on the case after all, but as good as he is even he can't polish a turd!
What are they thinking? This will bring people into the hobby? 
Look at this film we made, sorry it looks like a dodgy Bionicles film, but hey they were cheap!
It makes you wonder why they picked Codex pictures at all, did they just see the name and think "OOH they use the C word too, we'll go with them, thems mights be cool and not bath too!"


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

It's just a money spinner designed to get kids into the hobby. GW is trying to grab 'em while they're young. It doesn't matter if there is CGI gore, it's still going to be a 12A.

Face it. FACE. IT. It's a KIDS movie, and was always going to be.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just had a poke around on IMDB and it dosen't look good. The director "Martyn Pick" has only made two films in 10 years and ever and this is Codex Pictures First production hmmmm. They were probably just formed by GW for the purpose of making this movie. Also one last thing the running time is only 70mins so um good luck for them. 
I'll pick up a cheap copy of this from the bargain bucket in Morrison's after christmas


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

This trailer looks as bland as the ultramarines 
I hope they work to change it for the better before release.

Too much smoke, not enough action/plot.

I was hoping it would be photo realistic, but the textures were really low res.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

The only complaint for me is that actuall Dark Millenium Online has better graphics than this movie. If this is still true when released, it will really suck... the big one.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> I've just had a poke around on IMDB and it dosen't look good. The director "Martyn Pick" has only made two films in 10 years and ever and this is Codex Pictures First production hmmmm. They were probably just formed by GW for the purpose of making this movie. Also one last thing the running time is only 70mins so um good luck for them.
> I'll pick up a cheap copy of this from the bargain bucket in Morrison's after christmas


If what you say is true I'm not even sure it will even make it to DVD, never mind the Bargain Bin :nono:

Well done GW, this will go down with audiences (including fanbois) like a cut cable car! :hang1:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

While it's not the best trailer I've ever seen, it does feature Ultramarines dying, so I'm not complaining to much, but...

Who at GW thinks the idea of Space Marines as the only defenders of the Imperium (say's it on Fear the Alien to) is a good marketing idea. What about the Guard or the Inquisition?

Seriously ignoring them isn't going to do much for their sales, it's like Tesco saying their own brand of cererals are the breakfest of champions, no other companies would want Tesco to sell their brands, instead they'd all be off to Sainsburys.

I know Space Marines define 40k and to an extent GW, but surely your not actually going to promote one brand at the expense of another?


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

DonFer said:


> The only complaint for me is that actuall Dark Millenium Online has better graphics than this movie. If this is still true when released, it will really suck... the big one.


its sucking the big one as we speak lol


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Yall weren't kidding...the game does have better animation than the movie. Maybe that's just a quick job and lacking in the polish department, and the final product will be The Spirits Within...with bolters.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Yall weren't kidding...the game does have better animation than the movie. Maybe that's just a quick job and lacking in the polish department, and the final product will be The Spirits Within...with bolters.


One can hope I guess :/


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

If it's an hour and a half of Ultramarines being shot, i'm sure most of us here will buy it


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

turel2 said:


> If it's an hour and a half of Ultramarines being shot, i'm sure most of us here will buy it


Endless entertainment there I'm sure


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

It really says something about the quality when the best reason anyone can think of to see the film is watching Smurfs get shot!
I wanted to see a film made about 40k for years. Then, as I got older, I thought about it some more and decided that a film was probably a bad idea.
Looks like I was right.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Damnatus is good. This is bad. Notice the difference in budget?

GW ineptitude strikes again.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

And i dispute that claim the UltraSmurfs are the greatest why because thier primarch is a big f'in suck up and they have alot of ppl bah weak destory their Ultmar and they will forever be shattered never whole and never empty and looks bad graphics


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

People who cannot see the reason why the first film would be focused on Ultramarines are precisely the type of people who shouldn't make films for GW as they're completely missing the commercial point...

Having said that I'm sure a few dedicated amateurs from these forums could knock together a better trailer than that!


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

El Mariachi said:


> People who cannot see the reason why the first film would be focused on Ultramarines are precisely the type of people who shouldn't make films for GW as they're completely missing the commercial point...
> 
> Having said that I'm sure a few dedicated amateurs from these forums could knock together a better trailer than that!


We didn't miss the commercial point.

We just had a forlorn hope that the movie wouldn't only be made for purely commercial reasons; we hoped, perhaps, that it may be made so that there could be an awesome 40k movie.

Our hopes were shattered the moment Ultramarines featured in a CGI movie, as I said all along.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well we've had enough shitty vampire and werewolf moveis recently so at least it's an improvement over having Blood Angels or Space Wolves be the protagonists.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Tbh, I wouldn't want space wolves ('cus, frankly, they are barely space marines; what with all of their riding around on wolves etc) or BA to be in the movie, either - because the movie would have been shit. It was _always_ going to be shit, no matter who the protagonist was.

I'd actually prefer it to be Ultramarines - they deserve to be represented by shitness, in a shit movie.

If the movie stood a chance of being great, I still wouldn't want BA or SW to be in it, as it probably wouldn't do their awesome any justice.

They should have made an Iron Snakes movie. Fact. They should have let the artists play a role in the creation of the movie (those that draw most of the GW artwork - especially the darker ones), and kept Dan Abnett out of it (he's so MASSIVELY over rated that it hurts my face, constantly).

Oh, and it should have featured live acting. The arguments that 'it wouldn't work' are shit. With movies like 300 etc coming out, the boundaries are wherever you decide to set them - as soon as you decide it won't work, then it won't. If you decide that you don't buy into that banal excuse, then you can make something good.


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

Since everyone likes to see the smurfs die I made it into a .gif. Enjoy.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I personally don't think it'll be that bad of a movie, however it would of been a million times better if they had of made it about guard instead of SM. They could have picked on of the awesome guard regiments that exist in 40k lore, like Gaunt's Ghosts or DKoK and based it on them fighting renegades. It would have been far more representative of warfare in the 41st millennium. Also I agree with the above statement that it should have been done with real actors instead of CGI. I still think the movie will be good however.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

There's something wrong here, and I think it's the lighting engine, whatever they're using is fucked. It makes everything look flat and bland, the CGI models are good but right now it all looks like shit because the lighting is cheap and artificial. The Dawn of War intro (and the game itself) look better, despite having worse models but the lighting doesn't make everything look like something from the early days of pure CGI.

If they're aiming for a 2010 release, they have a shitload of work to do; this looks rushed and unpolished.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

At the end of the day, it's a cheap ass kids movie, on a cheap ass budget. It was never going to be anything special on the CGI front.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

But even by cheap-ass standards, this is just bad. People compare it to Bionocle, but if you've ever watched those films, you'd see they had higher quality models and backgrounds.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Can we ask square enix to pretty please do a 40k movie? pretty please? I want advent children 40k

This is about as good as the 3D transformer's series they did back in the 90's. -_-
Crisis Core PSP cutscenes are better than this.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I like ultramarines, but I just can't stop watching them get shot.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

With all the claret on display at least we know it's not a PG...


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> With all the claret on display at least we know it's not a PG...


12A is just as poor as a PG, IMO. A kids movie is a kids movie. Ratings mean nothing these days, anyway.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

Keith said:


> Since everyone likes to see the smurfs die I made it into a .gif. Enjoy.


:shok::laugh::so_happy:k::victory::grin:


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

GO PEDRO GO I VOTE FOR YOUR PRESIDANCY die ultrasmurfs


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm, that small gif you've made Keith somehow makes the film look better than it appeared in the trailer (and i'm not talking about the ultramarine death).


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I just noticed this from the .gif, but one of the marines seemed like they were already in an "I just god shot" position before they got shot...?


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Yeah. Especialy the sniper one.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sure that no matter how _bad_ it may be, my wife will be glad to see something other than Godzilla 2000 in the DVD player :so_happy:


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

nestersan said:


> To be honest, has anything blown you guys away like the intro to "Dawn of War" ?
> 
> This is higher quality animation, doesn't look chunky like the DOW intro did, but the facial animations look kinda off.


I remember when DoW first came out, I showed the intro to everyone I could convice to sit in front of my monitor. Two things every viewer learned from that intro: Dreadnaughts are badass, and chainswords are cool!


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm, I dont know about the animation. (I was kinda hoping they would try making this thing live action, got the computer power these days to pull it off) BUT, the voices didnt strike me as bad sooo I'm gonna hold out hope for this one yet! As long as the acting is good, a movie can come out from the ashes of less than optimal visuals I firmly believe.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the only thing missing from this trailer are the backgrounds, i rekon they'd have left them out to speed up rendering for a trailer.

at uni a bunch of computers are left on for a couple of days while some final years rendered out their movies made on 3dsmax. seriously it takes forever :/

also, i rekon all the people making this are former students, so they'll be doing everything in the last minute, in true studant fashion 

edit: im making that gif my dp if i can


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Man.....they sure aren't spending much on this movies budget are they? Wow. Relic's recent trailer for Space Marines is just head & shoulders above this & that looked like in-game graphics. Really wish we could've gotten the CG team that did DoW2's opening. That'd have made me happy.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, GW isn't so bad. Look! They even used another chapter of Space Marine: the Imperial Fists!

...As corpses. Well, my hopes for IF in the movie weren't high. (They were non-existent, actually.)

The dialogue so far made sense to me. Not the narration, or the speech placement, but the one line of dialogue. The narration was usual blathering about space marines, Ultramarines, and quoting word-for-word the intro in the 40K Rulebook, so I'll overlook it. The animation really looks like one of those Bionicle movies, and even I thought it looked like a trailer for a videogame. My first thought when I saw the Thunderhawk Gunship zoom past was, literally, _I thought this was the movie trailer, not the game trailer._
I'm also a little worried about them not showing ANY storyline whatsoever. Optimists might think it's so they can preserve the plotline, but I have a nasty suspicion it's so their shoddy work doesn't drive away anyone wanting to see this movie.

Here's hoping after releasing the trailer they go browsing through the forums and see what they need to clean up. (EVERY-GOD-DAMN-THING)


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

good luck with the last part


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

It is a shame really. They could make a really good movie and make a shitload off of it as there are many of us that would buy just because it is a 40k movie. I am in hopes that they get their act together and make us WANT to buy the damn thing.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

> there are many of us that would buy just because it is a 40k movie


I think this is ALL they're are relying on to make money out of it, and that when you throw the low budget in they think will make a much bigger profit margin.

FOOLS!!! :ireful2: :headbutt:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Please let that just be an early version and that it won't look like that when it's released. To be honest it looks shit.


What do you mean. im excited, i was nervous when it started becasue i saw Smufs everywhere then"BAM" Loyalist started droping like flies. im so excited. But yea agree with you barron the Quality looks like PS2 graphics.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

Salahaldin said:


> Hey, GW isn't so bad. Look! They even used another chapter of Space Marine: the Imperial Fists!
> 
> ...As corpses. Well, my hopes for IF in the movie weren't high. (They were non-existent, actually.)
> . (EVERY-GOD-DAMN-THING)


oh god i nearly pissed myself to this post. thats so true GW would only use other Chapters in movies as Mangled corpses. Cheer up man someday IF will go chaos and get revenge on Smurfs.


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> oh god i nearly pissed myself to this post. thats so true GW would only use other Chapters in movies as Mangled corpses. Cheer up man someday IF will go chaos and get revenge on Smurfs.


I think you mean to say _"...someday the IF will go chaos and the Smurfs can slaughter them all in a biased fan-fic written by someone who gets aroused by the color blue and the letter U."_ On the upside, after their wholesale massacre the Imperial Fists will star in every role requiring Loyalist corpses for years to come!

[EDIT] Here's what I think the Imperial Fist chapter's role in Ultramarine will boil down to: they sent a "regular" chapter of Space Marines (Imperial Fists) to do an Ultramarine's job, they got slaughtered, and now they're sending in their most extreme, Mountain-Dew chugging chapter (If you guessed Ultramarines, you get a gold star.) to finish the fight and terminate their enemies and any other horrible cliché for winning you can think of.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Salahaldin said:


> [EDIT] Here's what I think the Imperial Fist chapter's role in Ultramarine will boil down to: they sent a "regular" chapter of Space Marines (Imperial Fists) to do an Ultramarine's job, they got slaughtered, and now they're sending in their most extreme, Mountain-Dew chugging chapter (If you guessed Ultramarines, you get a gold star.) to finish the fight and terminate their enemies and any other horrible cliché for winning you can think of.


Nah..it will mostly be something like:

"Planet XYZ is under attack by Chaos forces. The local inhabitants are fleeing in the streets and are being slaughtered without mercy. 

Behold the mighty Imperial Fists land planetside, ready to dispense the Emperor's wrath. Immediately after deploying to the surface they begin to......construct fortifications?

Behold the mighty Ultramarines land planetside, ready to dispense the Emperor's Wrath. Immediately after consulting their pocket versions of the _Codex Astartes_, the mighty Astartes begin to lay waste to the forces of Chaos.

All hail the Space Marines!"


:crazy:


EDIT:



5tonsledge said:


> What do you mean. im excited, i was nervous when it started becasue i saw Smufs everywhere then"BAM" Loyalist started droping like flies. im so excited. But yea agree with you barron the Quality looks like PS2 graphics.


Well to be fair, I'm sure the movie will be taking place sometime in M41. Had the movie been set in M31, or even M35, the improvements in technology would probably have yielded better graphics


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I bet you a shiny penny that GW will have the DVD on their shelves for christmas for at least £20. And for only a 70min 12a kiddy film i'll wait and get it on amazon if I buy it at all.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

dont get me wrong, I am excited by the chance to see a movie based around something that has lots of potential, and the fighting parts seemed not so bad.

but is it wrong that when I saw the people (no helmets) I thought of stacraft 1's cutscenes XD some might know the ones i speak of, when they're talking in the battlecruiser and such.

Looks like it has lots of potential, but the human parts seemed a little corny


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Avatar: The Last Airbender comes to mind, in terms of quality and success. 

Maybe they'll add Space Marine cupons to the DVD so there would be some marginally acceptable reason for buying it instead of downloading the first 10-15 minutes which should be enough to send even the humblest 40K player into a berserker nerdrage.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Which in real terms would equate to *"buy £10 worth of Marines and get this FREE tea cup mat"* by the looks of it :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

When I first heard of the movie, I decided to reserve judgement, unlike everyone else I knew who seemed to be either pissing themselves with excitement, or horrified that GW had sanctified such heresy.

Now that I`ve seen it, my expectations have been made accordingly.

It is simply a general purpose boredom buster to amuse me when I am in such a mood as to watch space marines fighting and dying. I don`t expect it to be a groundbreaking success, but having assessed that little teaser, I don`t feel it needs to be.

@Baltar: Your constant criticisms are getting irritating and redundant. You didn`t think it would be good, you still don`t think it will be good. Nobody has responded, nobody cares, so shut the fuck up please! Unless someone has a gun to your head forcing you to buy the damn thing, you have no reason to repeat your complaints every time you post. :ireful2:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

This movie will be shit.

This movie will be shit.

This movie will be shit.

That's right, I remembered that I didn't care about your opinion.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baltar said:


> Film looks crap.
> 
> I always said it would be crap.
> 
> ...





Baltar said:


> This movie will be shit.
> 
> This movie will be shit.
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

And you are a child, and I am a troll. But at least I am tactful with my criticism. Bear in mind a lot of people pour their hearts into being creative, and shitstains like you are the reason many of us lose our passion. 

I care nothing for your rant, or your opinion. I just wanted to loose one of my own.

If you have a problem with being criticised, then it`s your problem, not mine.

Shitstain.  :laugh:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, name calling is clearly not childish... At all... Well done...

Your wit is colossal.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Baltar said:


> Yes, name calling is clearly not childish... At all... Well done...
> 
> Your wit is colossal.


Oh?



Baltar said:


> This movie will be shit.
> 
> This movie will be shit.
> 
> ...


Neither is this I suppose?  And my wit is as big as it needs to be. I`m a builder, not a poet. (unfortunately)


My objections are made on a personal level, as someone who has tried to write and draw and been put down by people like you despite constant efforts to improve.

You were not open minded at all. You said right from the get go that this movie would be shit, and when the trailer came all you did was repeat yourself in the 'I told you so' fashion without any consideration. 

You flat out refused to put it into any context other than what _you_ thought it should have been. Who`s to say you are right? Or wrong? It is what it is, if that`s not what you want then have a fucking cry and get over it. 

That is why I lost my cool and replied with such colossal wit. In future, perhaps I will consider your opinions more carefully before I respond.

Then again, maybe I`ll take a cyanide pill and light myself on fire instead. It would probably be a slightly more pleasant experience.

Good day to you Sir. :thank_you:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Fight, fight, fight! :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Katie Drake said:


> Fight, fight, fight! :laugh:


Didn`t you used to be a moderator? I thought you were supposed to discourage this sort of thing. 

Not that I have any intent of continuing. I`ve said my piece to whoever cares, and that will be the end of it.


Back on topic, I`m taking this movie at face value as I`ve always done. Rather than compare it to what I would have wanted, I`ll view the whole thing before I judge, something I wish more people would consider.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Can't say I'm overly impressed by the trailer... it almost looks fanmade in terms of the animation. Movement doesnt seem as smooth as I thought it would have been... meh. Will be fun to watch for a rainy afternoon or something to play in the background while I'm painting.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

they change the site this time there giving more info on characters
http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Col. Schafer said:


> I just noticed this from the .gif, but one of the marines seemed like they were already in an "I just god shot" position before they got shot...?


Because if you look closely, they already have:laugh:


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

I heard it was coming out, got excited, saw the trailer and died a little inside.

Seriously they have a massive, rabid fan base who mainly got hooked on the aesthetic appeal of the miniatures and artwork, only to become involved in the fluff later. The story has to be good with Dan Abnett writing and people like John Hurt, Terrence Stamp and Sean Pertwee getting involved, but I don't think I can focus on that when it looks like this.

I mean seriously, this could have been a fantastic money earner for them. Imagine if it had the same visual quality as something like Appleseed:Ex-Machina. Not only would they have all of us lining up for it, but created a whole new army of enthusiasts. My friends don't really understand my obsession with it and if I showed them this they would laugh at me.

Please GW, use the money from your price hikes and the amount of Land Raiders we've purchased and put it to use. I WANT to like this...


----------



## CaliBeR (Aug 30, 2010)

Supersonic Banana said:


> Because if you look closely, they already have:laugh:





haha, you have a very good point 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=758609&postcount=151

is all I have to say


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


>


I've never had a bad word to say about the ultramarines, but i imagine that for all the smurf haters out there, this would make an amazing avatar :wink:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Apologies for double post, (and complete thread de-rail) but i couldn't help myself


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Apologies for double post, (and complete thread de-rail) but i couldn't help myself


A true thing of beauty, I could watch that all day!


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I have just placed a pre-order and even if the animation is not the best out there. I am sure I will enjoy the 40k romp.

I work on the fringe of media and I am sure I remember someone telling me once it cost circa 60k for 15-20mins of a high end childrens CGI cartoon. That would mean this production would cost in excess of 200k and then you have the actors costs, marketing, distribution, packaging & artwork etc. I dare any fan to go and make a better film in CGI and get it released if it is that easy.

Personally I am happy to pay the £25 to see smurfs get shot up  Considering we all happily pay that for a pack of plastic termies or for a round of drinks down the pub. I don't think it's a terrible deal. 

The other consideration is the better supported this release is? The more chance we will get more in the future & probably better as investors & the production company will be more likely to throw more weight behind the project. Maybe it will even catch a bigger player's eye and we could see that big release down the line.

It's really a catch 22 situation. People can moan about the release and not support it meaning they will never see what they want or they can get behind it and increase the chances of the bigger budget release down the road.

Where I do think GW missed a trick is they never produced/marketed any specialised product to go with the film. If they had maybe produced a plastic mega box to go with the film, it would have certainly put a sales slant on the film. Then again, maybe they could do this for that bigger budget film down the road.

Prospero Burns as the next release please GW & Codex productions.

https://shop.ultramarinesthemovie.com/special-edition-dvd.html


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

The newer trailer doesn't look as bad as the last. Looks more like a real film now. I still find it hard to think why they would charge so much money for DVD. Even top hollywood dvd max price at about £20. The 25th anniversary blu-ray of Back to the Future trilogy is £26 for 3 amazing films and extras.
Yes we are aware of the production costs of an animated feature. Look at Final Fantasy: Spirits Within. Great movie with excellent special effects and massive budget still tanked like a titan vs a dozen vortex grenades.

I'm still going to buy this movie as long as they release a non special edition in store for a reasonable price.

Also if anyone i still unsure of how wide the GW fanbase is please look at the number of members on this website or any of them. And then realize that not many people in the real world are actually aware of this site. I spoke to a staff member in GW store that dosent know about this place.

I also like the idea of a limited edition box set of the main movie marines. I'd pay for them but wont pay that much for a dvd, wait a mo...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't like it that much, but it's nice to see GW making a movie (Inquisitor doesn't count, awesome though it was)

Can someone post a link to the Space Marine trailer? The only one I've seen is a pile of crap 




Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just watched both trailers and the Space Marine one looks far superior than the movie, I don't hold much hope for the film.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I love the space marine game trailers, really very awesome! 

As for the movie... well, i'll see it, and draw my own conclusions afterwards


----------

